# Nokia phone within Rs 5000



## GeekyBoy (Aug 2, 2007)

What is the best Nokia phone within Rs 5000 ? Please reply fast, because my dad will buy one tomorrow.

How about the Nokia 6080 phone ? Can someone give me a link to a good review on it ? Can someone comment on it please?


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 2, 2007)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> What is the best Nokia phone within Rs 5000 ? Please reply fast, because my dad will buy one tomorrow.
> 
> How about the Nokia 6080 phone ? Can someone give me a link to a good review on it ? Can someone comment on it please?



take a look at this link *www.gsmarena.com/nokia_6080-1597.php
hope this will help u.........


----------



## GeekyBoy (Aug 2, 2007)

Please can someone recommend a phone other than the 6080?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 2, 2007)

6060, 6070. 6085,  5200 (both jus above 5k). u've specified only the budget and not the features.


----------



## VexByte (Aug 7, 2007)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> Please can someone recommend a phone other than the 6080?


6080 is a nice phone !!!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 9, 2007)

ya why not 6080???

it's worth it even has cam

good luck


----------

